# Country Living Grain Mill!



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

*Country Living Grain Mill. *

Mill is barely used, still in great condition!
Bought as "2nd" with small cosmetic blemish in the finish on the outside from Country Living.( Does not affect function at all). 

Asking 350$ shipped (continental US only)


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Pete, is this still available?

Could you put some pics or details about the model and if it has attachments, and whatnot..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes it is still available. it includes the power handle, it has holes to be bolted to the table.

thanks


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Mount that on an old sewing Treadle and you will really be in business!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Macybaby said:


> Mount that on an old sewing Treadle and you will really be in business!


That's a neat idea! Another thing that might be adapted to work well might be an exercise machine that has a comfortable seat. I saw a few exercise bikes and even an elliptical machine just last week that might work. 

Numerous possibilities. I like the idea of human powered, though.


----------



## Jimoutside (Jul 13, 2015)

Southernprepper1 made a video of him and his daughter using one attached to an exercise bike, and it worked well. Or maybe it was Engineer775. Both are friends on You-tube with a lot of great homesteading vids.


----------

